# Not so well known tips (some obvious, some not)



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

1. During the commute hours requests :30 after the hour or later have a very high chance of being short rides. The person is usually timing things so they get to work with about 5 minutes to spare. So if you must take a break this is usually the time to do it. Conversely trip requests before :20 after the hour often are fairly long runs during the commute hours. This is because the person is usually expecting the trip itself to take at least 20-30 minutes, thus they ping then as opposed to later.

2. When driving while online but without a request consider staying in the middle lane so that it is easier to swing in any direction suddenly should you get a ping and need to make a quick turn.

3. If the "person icon" and the pin do not agree it is usually a good idea to call and confirm where the customer is. If you do not see a person icon at all this is usually a pretty bad sign and you should definitely call. Sometimes it just means a third party requested the trip for someone. Other times it means the pin is way off.

4. Use of a "California duster" daily works great for stretching out the number of required car washes. It only takes about 5 minutes. Sometimes I can go weeks without washing the car and it will still look decent. I've saved hundreds of dollars already due to this. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008RW9U/?tag=ubne0c-20

Share yours!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lyft pax can cancel ride at any time and you get zero money.
In fact, on their screen during the ride there's a big fat cancel button. Almost like Lyft likes giving them that temptation. 

I've been burned a couple of times by stupid girls that cancel on their way out of my car. 
I would chase them down and punch them in the throat if I knew I could get away with it. 

Now when I'm giving Lyft rides to stupid girls I end the ride about 30 seconds prior to arriving.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ribbed rubbers make wonderful Valentine's gifts.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

If you huff Ozium at the beginning of your shift, your car (and breath) will stay odor free for a longer period of time. 

I’ve saved dollars of dollars doing this.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I tried the "California duster" idea. It just spread the road salt more evenly over the rest of my car.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Gilby said:


> I tried the "California duster" idea. It just spread the road salt more evenly over the rest of my car.


Yeah it might be a little different up north. I think it is more for dust and light dirt. For me it works very well when combined with dri-wash (waterless wash). I was really skeptical but it actually worked out pretty well. I've been using it for a year and am stuck parking outside.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I was joking, of course, but I do have one that I used to use to dust the wings of my airplane after it sat in the hangar a long time without moving. They do work.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If someone is going to/from a bus stop or transit center, I will do 2 things:

1. Offer to take them wherever their final destination is, so they don't have to sit on the train or bus for the next 45 minutes. Sometimes a minimum ride is upsold to a $20 fare!

2. Find out if that is their "normal" ride, just to and from transit. If so, I will block them, I don't want to be the one pinged to give a guaranteed mini ride.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I use it every day after a car wash for about 4-5 days. 
Definitely extends how long car looks nice and clean. 
But once it's dirty then it does nothing.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

You guys with the duster they dont sell monthly passes at your local car wash?
I pay 18.40 a month and can go as many times as i want 

ok i gotta vacuum the car but theyre free with monthly plan ive even gone back through after i came out because the rims still had brake dust on them i usually go at least twice a weekend and once or twice during the week


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wrb06wrx said:


> You guys with the duster they dont sell monthly passes at your local car wash?
> I pay 18.40 a month and can go as many times as i want


Nope. 
The only one i know does this is not convenient for me.
But still, car washes can be time consuming.
If my car looks clean, I simply do this before I hit the road and I'm good. 
No car wash stop needed


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nope.
> The only one i know does this is not convenient for me.
> But still, car washes can be time consuming.
> If my car looks clean, I simply do this before I hit the road and I'm good.
> No car wash stop needed


Ok fairly played guess im lucky every car wash around here does that.... most times i go on off peak times unless my car is really dirty but i try to keep it clean all the time not for pax though for me


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

If a pax calls or texts the words "Where are you?", then there's a higher chance they'll give the driver a low rating.

If a pax promises to tip in the app, in exchange for making extra stops or cramming in too many people, then the chances of getting a tip decrease by half. If they promise a 'big tip' then the chances of being tipped decrease to about 0.01%.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> 1. During the commute hours requests :30 after the hour or later have a very high chance of being short rides. The person is usually timing things so they get to work with about 5 minutes to spare. So if you must take a break this is usually the time to do it. Conversely trip requests before :20 after the hour often are fairly long runs during the commute hours. This is because the person is usually expecting the trip itself to take at least 20-30 minutes, thus they ping then as opposed to later.
> 
> 2. When driving while online but without a request consider staying in the middle lane so that it is easier to swing in any direction suddenly should you get a ping and need to make a quick turn.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the insights.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> 4. Use of a "California duster" daily works great for stretching out the number of required car washes. It only takes about 5 minutes. Sometimes I can go weeks without washing the car and it will still look decent. I've saved hundreds of dollars already due to this. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008RW9U/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Share yours!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> 1. During the commute hours requests :30 after the hour or later have a very high chance of being short rides. The person is usually timing things so they get to work with about 5 minutes to spare. So if you must take a break this is usually the time to do it. Conversely trip requests before :20 after the hour often are fairly long runs during the commute hours. This is because the person is usually expecting the trip itself to take at least 20-30 minutes, thus they ping then as opposed to later.
> 
> 2. When driving while online but without a request consider staying in the middle lane so that it is easier to swing in any direction suddenly should you get a ping and need to make a quick turn.
> 
> ...


Great insight! Ty



Mista T said:


> If someone is going to/from a bus stop or transit center, I will do 2 things:
> 
> 1. Offer to take them wherever their final destination is, so they don't have to sit on the train or bus for the next 45 minutes. Sometimes a minimum ride is upsold to a $20 fare!
> 
> 2. Find out if that is their "normal" ride, just to and from transit. If so, I will block them, I don't want to be the one pinged to give a guaranteed mini ride.


Great advice. I have been practicing #2 for quite some time. The more minimum fares I eliminate, the better!


----------



## MelaninFellow (Jan 17, 2018)

Im seeing a lot of mixed reviews for that cali duster. Im wary of trying that before a monthly car wash sub.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> During the commute hours requests :30 after the hour or later have a very high chance of being short rides. The person is usually timing things so they get to work with about 5 minutes to spare. So if you must take a break this is usually the time to do it. Conversely trip requests before :20 after the hour often are fairly long runs during the commute hours. This is because the person is usually expecting the trip itself to take at least 20-30 minutes, thus they ping then as opposed to later.


Open you passenger app and request 15 long trips and 5 short trips. Depending on new drivers 15 of those long trips will go to the new drivers .


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

MelaninFellow said:


> Im seeing a lot of mixed reviews for that cali duster. Im wary of trying that before a monthly car wash sub.


Well I think you can buy one at Walmart for about $14. So it isn't much of an investment.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> 1. During the commute hours requests :30 after the hour or later have a very high chance of being short rides. The person is usually timing things so they get to work with about 5 minutes to spare. So if you must take a break this is usually the time to do it. Conversely trip requests before :20 after the hour often are fairly long runs during the commute hours. This is because the person is usually expecting the trip itself to take at least 20-30 minutes, thus they ping then as opposed to later.
> 
> 2. When driving while online but without a request consider staying in the middle lane so that it is easier to swing in any direction suddenly should you get a ping and need to make a quick turn.
> 
> ...


Corollary to #2: when stopped at a red light and in 1st position in a lane, hang back at least one car length. That way if you get a request while waiting for the green light, you can change lanes to turn a different direction.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Corollary to #2: when stopped at a red light and in 1st position in a lane, hang back at least one car length. That way if you get a request while waiting for the green light, you can change lanes to turn a different lane.


You're that guy?????!!!!!!?????


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> If a pax calls or texts the words "Where are you?", then there's a higher chance they'll give the driver a low rating.
> 
> If a pax promises to tip in the app, in exchange for making extra stops or cramming in too many people, then the chances of getting a tip decrease by half. If they promise a 'big tip' then the chances of being tipped decrease to about 0.01%.


When food delivery customers say that they will tip you in the app, it is the equivalent of someone telling you "It's in the mail". The last place they are going is back to the app. After the delivery, they are already eating the delivered item.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> After the delivery, they are already eating the delivered item.


With my saliva. 
And I've been really sick.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Stay offline until it Surges. Stop giving cheap rides


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> Corollary to #2: when stopped at a red light and in 1st position in a lane, hang back at least one car length. That way if you get a request while waiting for the green light, you can change lanes to turn a different direction.


SO true...8>)


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

do not auto-accept trip requests when on a trip. lose visibilty of surge areas.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Showa50 said:


> Stay offline until it Surges. Stop giving cheap rides


AMEN!!

Now if only the other 95% of rideshare drivers out there would start reading this forum, life would be a dream!

I always wonder about people who don't read this site yet think they are driving in the most profitable way possible. I don't mean to sound like a geek, but before I ever started with Uber I was reading this site for tips and advice and general ideas on what to do and what not to do. I would actually use my lunch break to read everything possible, I couldn't wait to read some of the hilarious posts and horror stories that came along with rideshare driving. God knows why I actually ended up doing it, after Reading everything on here that I read., LOL OL

Do people really just hop in their car, turn on the app and start without doing any research on how surges happen, etc? I would love to know what they earn, but we probably never will since they are not on here.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Julescase said:


> AMEN!!
> 
> Now if only the other 95% of rideshare drivers out there would start reading this forum, life would be a dream!
> 
> ...


There's a Facebook group for Wisconsin RS drivers, and based on some of the questions/comments they have no idea what they are doing...


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> There's a Facebook group for Wisconsin RS drivers


Can you post a link?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Rakos said:


> SO true...8>)


Agreed, always be ready for that right turn... Clyde!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> Can you post a link?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/UberAndLyftDriversOfWisconsin/


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

Wrb06wrx said:


> You guys with the duster they dont sell monthly passes at your local car wash?
> I pay 18.40 a month and can go as many times as i want
> 
> ok i gotta vacuum the car but theyre free with monthly plan ive even gone back through after i came out because the rims still had brake dust on them i usually go at least twice a weekend and once or twice during the week


Don't forget to add up the tip you give each time you use that car wash.. The $18.40 unlimited car wash could quickly become $40 or more a month.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

robstv said:


> Don't forget to add up the tip you give each time you use that car wash.. The $18.40 unlimited car wash could quickly become $40 or more a month.


Yeah, I'll drop that tip as soon as I can locate their tip jar. Is that near the spinning thingys and the spraying soap?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> If you huff Ozium at the beginning of your shift, your car (and breath) will stay odor free for a longer period of time.
> 
> I've saved dollars of dollars doing this.


Yes but
My cigarettes Burst into Flames when i light them.
No more huffing Ozium.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Julescase said:


> AMEN!!
> 
> Now if only the other 95% of rideshare drivers out there would start reading this forum, life would be a dream!
> 
> ...


Problem with most of these newer drivers is they treat rideshare like it is a 9-5 and they let Uber/Lyft control and manipulate them. They do not know how to hustle because they are mindless drones who think that they absolutely must stay online constantly and accept every ping that comes their way (including pools and long, 10+ minute pickups). They have no idea they are screwing themselves out of money by doing that. They think they are making a killing because they do not factor in expenses and taxes. They just look at their earnings all wide-eyed.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> If you huff Ozium at the beginning of your shift, your car (and breath) will stay odor free for a longer period of time.
> 
> I've saved dollars of dollars doing this.


Sweet! Does it cover farts too?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Sweet! Does it cover farts too?


Not until the next day.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Corollary to #2: when stopped at a red light and in 1st position in a lane, hang back at least one car length. That way if you get a request while waiting for the green light, you can change lanes to turn a different direction.


You don't need to leave a full car length, all you need is to be able to see the rear tires of the car in front of you to maneuver into another lane


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Sweet! Does it cover farts too?


No.
But your Liver will Smell Better during Autopsy . .


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> 1. During the commute hours requests :30 after the hour or later have a very high chance of being short rides. The person is usually timing things so they get to work with about 5 minutes to spare. So if you must take a break this is usually the time to do it. Conversely trip requests before :20 after the hour often are fairly long runs during the commute hours. This is because the person is usually expecting the trip itself to take at least 20-30 minutes, thus they ping then as opposed to later.
> 
> 2. When driving while online but without a request consider staying in the middle lane so that it is easier to swing in any direction suddenly should you get a ping and need to make a quick turn.
> 
> ...


Required car washes???? I haven't washed my interior since june


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> 1. During the commute hours requests :30 after the hour or later have a very high chance of being short rides. The person is usually timing things so they get to work with about 5 minutes to spare. So if you must take a break this is usually the time to do it. Conversely trip requests before :20 after the hour often are fairly long runs during the commute hours. This is because the person is usually expecting the trip itself to take at least 20-30 minutes, thus they ping then as opposed to later.
> 
> 2. When driving while online but without a request consider staying in the middle lane so that it is easier to swing in any direction suddenly should you get a ping and need to make a quick turn.
> 
> ...


Idea Exchange.
You provide data.
You get monitored.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> swing in any direction suddenly
> 
> should you get a ping and need to make a quick turn.
> 
> ...


That's bad advice. We don't need any sudden swings from any driver. It's a good way to cause accidents.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I hit stop new requests immediately after accepting each trip. It gives me time to research the destination area after arrival to see if I want to stage there or in a nearby area that is surging. I do this because I frequently don’t want to stage in the destination area.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Do not pee facing I into the wind


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Do not pee facing I into the wind


Even though this is true, I was told that featured threads are supposed to be serious and on point.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Even though this true, I was told that featured threads are supposed to be serious and on point.


It is very serious


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Even though this true, I was told that featured threads are supposed to be serious and on point.


This is completely false. 
More people will be reading this in a feature thread than your posts in other threads.

Take advantage.

Flash them, moon them.

It's all fair game.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is completely false.
> More people will be reading this in a feature thread than your posts in other threads.
> 
> Take advantage.
> ...


You're attending those Mensa meetings again aren't you?


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I don't mean to sound like a geek, but before I ever started with Uber I was reading this site for tips and advice and general ideas on what to do and what not to do. I would actually use my lunch break to read everything possible, I couldn't wait to read some of the hilarious posts and horror stories that came along with rideshare driving. God knows why I actually ended up doing it, after Reading everything on here that I read., LOL OL
> 
> Do people really just hop in their car, turn on the app and start without doing any research on how surges happen, etc?


This is the phase that I'm in right now, LOL. I was curious what Uber and Lyft was all about and how it worked. That's how I found this great site!


----------



## MelaninFellow (Jan 17, 2018)

Showa50 said:


> Stay offline until it Surges. Stop giving cheap rides


Santa Rosa and the other surrounding small to medium sized suburbs have just over 200,000 people living around here. So far the only time theres PT here is late night when the waves of people leaving bars starts and in RP where theres college parties on the weekend. Ive seen about 25-40 drivers on this side of the county and I doubt it would be easy to convince them all to only drive during a surge. A few times ive just sat still online in one place and only got 1 or 2 short distance rides which is very common here. But I still have to agree that its ridiculous when Santa Rosa is 3 times bigger than Rohnert Park yet sometimes theyll be more drivers in RP, and of course its doesnt surge when theyre there .

Im sure other drivers would be more concerned that their fellow driver will snatch up more minimum fare rides if theyre not online constantly .


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So has Rohnert Park...

Gone to hell since...

The Billion dollar casino...

Was put in a few years back...?

Rakos


----------



## MelaninFellow (Jan 17, 2018)

Rakos said:


> So has Rohnert Park...
> 
> Gone to hell since...
> 
> ...


Probably asking the wrong guy since I havent lived here for more than a year. My first and only casino pickup so far was Saturday night when I picked up a plastered middle aged couple. No clue where to go they told me where they were. It was almost 3am so I figured I could pick them up where ever since I had no clue if there was designated pickup and I figured it was empty enough for people not to care. Got them and got a line of death stares from cab drivers on my way out. The guy kept thanking his lady for holding him back so he wouldnt go in the red that night. He told me he was gonna share his winnings with me. At first I thought that wasnt gonna happen but I got a $5 tip on an $8 ride.

Oh and thats where my lesser informed ant brethren like to camp out so I dont even bother. I stick by the university.


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

If your acceptance rate is higher than say 20-30% and your cancellation rate is below 20-30% you are likely to not be evaluating the financial outcomes of blindly grabbing anything that pops up.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Corollary to #2: when stopped at a red light and in 1st position in a lane, hang back at least one car length. That way if you get a request while waiting for the green light, you can change lanes to turn a different direction.


Unless your a TLC....then you can turn whenever where ever you like....lanes or lights or other cars mean nothing to you......


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I think it is more for dust and light dirt. For me it works very well when combined with dri-wash (waterless wash). I was really skeptical but it actually worked out pretty well. I've been using it for a year and am stuck parking outside.


Using duster to scrub off fine dusts from your car surface is like dry-sanding your car paint with fine sandpaper. The damage is not immediately apparent overnight but it will show in the long run.

The best way to clean your car is to hose it down. The film of water acts as a layer that lifts up the dirt, separating it from the paint before letting foreign matters roll off the car.



UberBeamer said:


> I like Ozium too. It comes in an aerosol can so it's easy to dispense and lasts a long time. Most pax seem to like the smell. I typically squirt a couple of puffs of Cool Water on the carpets after my quick interior detail and refresh the air with a few puffs of Ozium throughout the night or after a particularly stinky pax. No odor complaints so far, but I have had a fair number of "oh, it smells nice in here."


You're not supposed to inhale Ozium. Instruction says you are to vent the area after use. Read the fine print.


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

unPat said:


> Open you passenger app and request 15 long trips and 5 short trips. Depending on new drivers 15 of those long trips will go to the new drivers .


Is this true ? Has anyone confirmed this ? Anecdotally this is true for me. I made a lot more money and got significantly longer trips in the beginning I just figured more competition meant it was harder to get long trips what do you guys think.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Leea said:


> Is this true ? Has anyone confirmed this ? Anecdotally this is true for me. I made a lot more money and got significantly longer trips in the beginning I just figured more competition meant it was harder to get long trips what do you guys think.


Yup...they try to get you hooked...

Like gambling...only worse...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Yup...they try to get you hooked...
> 
> Like gambling...only worse...8>O
> 
> ...


Not bad... how did you alter that pic to get all those dogs in there?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Not bad... how did you alter that pic to get all those dogs in there?


It's all in the treats....

And the dancing girl dogs...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Rakos said:


> It's all in the treats....
> 
> And the dancing girl dogs...8>)
> 
> ...


This is the type of relationship all of us should have with our riders.


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

Here’s a tip: if you smell, stop driving and go take a shower. Now if your pax stinks, drive them as squeaky clean as you can to their destination. This works!


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Leea said:


> I made a lot more money and got significantly longer trips in the beginning I just figured more competition meant it was harder to get long trips what do you guys think.


You got more cash (draw) out of your car, but you did not made more money (profit).

The payment to you comprised of a base fare to reimburse you for the cost of using your car to drive to the pick up point, the time rate to partly pay for your time/effort and make it appear you're getting a bit near minimum wage, mileage rate to reimburse you for using your car to transport a stranger to the airport, and toll, if any which you will pay back (a pass-through) to the bridge authorities.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber takes EVERYTHING...

into account...never believe less...

Just like ALWAYS assume...

your being watched...

maybe you are...8>O

Rakos


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Julescase said:


> AMEN!!
> 
> Now if only the other 95% of rideshare drivers out there would start reading this forum, life would be a dream!
> 
> ...


I explain to every rider who will listen how much we do not make and my tips have greatly increased. I simply say Uber charges an Upfront fee now and it's quite a lot compared to the xx-per mile they give us and the government's .54 cents per mile is not a gift. This type of driving takes that much and more when you consider the wear and tear on the car. Then I state that taxis are huge and heavy weight for a reason, that modern-day cars are not built for this type of wear.

Had a rider yesterday listen, then said he works with a guy who says Uber is great. I said his co-worker also wants to make a Big Bonus off of his unwitting co-workers. He thanked me.

I also explained how he could get an old beater car and drive the UberPuke scene.



robstv said:


> Don't forget to add up the tip you give each time you use that car wash.. The $18.40 unlimited car wash could quickly become $40 or more a month.


I do tip, even though I've been told they make more than minimum wage (if you hustle)...



robstv said:


> Don't forget to add up the tip you give each time you use that car wash.. The $18.40 unlimited car wash could quickly become $40 or more a month.


I just cancelled my unlimited carwash because it left a milky deposit on the windows, and I'm sure it covered the car and attracted dust, plus it never got the bird shit off even though there were two attendants splashing water on the car with a brush. I'm going to go with a hand car wash from now on.



UberBeamer said:


> I broke out my old California duster this weekend to give it a go. It did an OK job to knock of the dust, but I got just as good results going over it with a microfiber/plush towel. So maybe my advice for this would be to wipe off the car after driving and before any condensation occurs overnight which mixes with the dust and makes it stick. I suppose I can extend the time between washes this way if the weather is cooperating.


Excellent idea. I've done that in the past.



MelaninFellow said:


> Probably asking the wrong guy since I havent lived here for more than a year. My first and only casino pickup so far was Saturday night when I picked up a plastered middle aged couple. No clue where to go they told me where they were. It was almost 3am so I figured I could pick them up where ever since I had no clue if there was designated pickup and I figured it was empty enough for people not to care. Got them and got a line of death stares from cab drivers on my way out. The guy kept thanking his lady for holding him back so he wouldnt go in the red that night. He told me he was gonna share his winnings with me. At first I thought that wasnt gonna happen but I got a $5 tip on an $8 ride.
> 
> Oh and thats where my lesser informed ant brethren like to camp out so I dont even bother. I stick by the university.


You had me until University. I loathe college students.



Ziggy said:


> You don't need to leave a full car length, all you need is to be able to see the rear tires of the car in front of you to maneuver into another lane


Yes. Leaving a full car length encourages morons to scoot right in front of you. That's happened to me and I was less than full car length.



Leea said:


> Is this true ? Has anyone confirmed this ? Anecdotally this is true for me. I made a lot more money and got significantly longer trips in the beginning I just figured more competition meant it was harder to get long trips what do you guys think.


A lot more money at first because Luber gives preference to new drivers knowing they'll quit their full-time jobs and then beholden to the machine.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Tip: like a good lover, ride the middle lane as long as possible until you have to pull out.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Tip: in the city, don’t be a doooshbag who hates on other drivers because they didn’t automatically queue up behind brake lights like you did 30 min ago. Let someone merge in front of you to get to the next red light. 
You aren’t going anywhere but your next destination for a few hours, so relax and enjoy yourself, especially when PAX are abroad.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

#1 find a job that pays well
#2 go to school to get a good job before self driving cars take over


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> You're attending those Mensa meetings again aren't you?


Free Coffee . . .



Transporter_011 said:


> This is the type of relationship all of us should have with our riders.


Or dogs . . .


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If someone is going to/from a bus stop or transit center, I will do 2 things:
> 
> 1. Offer to take them wherever their final destination is, so they don't have to sit on the train or bus for the next 45 minutes. Sometimes a minimum ride is upsold to a $20 fare!
> 
> 2. Find out if that is their "normal" ride, just to and from transit. If so, I will block them, I don't want to be the one pinged to give a guaranteed mini ride.


How do you block someone?


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> If you huff Ozium at the beginning of your shift, your car (and breath) will stay odor free for a longer period of time.
> 
> I've saved dollars of dollars doing this.


It's true. Ozium really works. It kills airborne bacteria and very effective against strong odors some passengers leave behind in your car.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

twnFM said:


> How do you block someone?


2 ways, low rating or submit a request.

On Uber a 1 star blocks future matches.

On Lyft a 3 star or lower blocks future matches.

A request to support on either will also accomplish it, regardless of the rating given.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mista T said:


> 2 ways, low rating or submit a request.
> 
> On Uber a 1 star blocks future matches.
> 
> ...


1 star does not block on uber. I don't know how that myth got started. But you can email help to be blocked.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 1 star does not block on uber. I don't know how that myth got started. But you can email help to be blocked.


Uber confirmed to me TWICE that it does.

Then again, who knows what to believe with these pos companies.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Ride the exit lane or the lane next to it at 50mph if you don't have a passenger, you're not in a hurry. Always call on arrival a lot of pax don't keep the app open and miss text or have slow phones and miss text. Always try to find somewhere to park that's not in the middle of a busy road or intersection, even if the passengers are there keep moving, and when they get in tell them they're in a dangerous location for pickup and that they should find a corner. Don't get too deep into conversation if you have to look at people to speak to them. Don't allow pax to command the radio, and don't allow them to talk really loud, louder music and people are a distraction and make it up to 65% more dangerous for you and other drivers. Don't text and drive, some of you don't need to be talking and driving either. If a pax cracks a window while you're driving pull over and ask them if they need to excuse themselves. Seat covers and floor liners are you friends. Yes ma'am and yes sir go a long way when it comes to tips (father's a Sargent major so it's habit). Android is better than Apple for the functionality of the apps and multitasking. Professional attire helps a lot. If you're like me and have gold teeth, keep them polished to a twinkling shine. Good luck.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Uber confirmed to me TWICE that it does.
> 
> Then again, who knows what to believe with these pos companies.


There's a passenger in my small town that gets a ride from her house to the store that's maybe 2 miles away just to get cigarettes and a drink. She always smells like weed and the first time I picked her up she yelled at me for hitting the brakes too hard, even though I actually anticipated something happening 3 cars ahead and avoided an accident. And she always takes about 4 minutes to come out to the car, just before I can no show her.

I've one starred her each time (3x's) and finally now her rating is so low I recognize that it has to be her so I say "no thanks" to it. I still get it on occasion. There's just not many drivers in my area, so I get repeats a lot when I decide to work local and not go into the city. I don't doubt that they lie about this in order to show how much they care for us.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

pghuberaudi said:


> There's a passenger in my small town that gets a ride from her house to the store that's maybe 2 miles away just to get cigarettes and a drink. She always smells like weed and the first time I picked her up she yelled at me for hitting the brakes too hard, even though I actually anticipated something happening 3 cars ahead and avoided an accident. And she always takes about 4 minutes to come out to the car, just before I can no show her.
> 
> I've one starred her each time (3x's) and finally now her rating is so low I recognize that it has to be her so I say "no thanks" to it. I still get it on occasion. There's just not many drivers in my area, so I get repeats a lot when I decide to work local and not go into the city. I don't doubt that they lie about this in order to show how much they care for us.


You have to specifically request not to be matched again, and even then, unless you report her for making you feel unsafe (and give a tangible reason why), they will say they'll "try" not to match you again.


----------



## FMLUber (Nov 15, 2017)

robstv said:


> Don't forget to add up the tip you give each time you use that car wash.. The $18.40 unlimited car wash could quickly become $40 or more a month.


I just let me car wash guy know that I will tip him in the app as I am pulling away.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Gilby said:


> I was joking, of course, but I do have one that I used to use to dust the wings of my airplane after it sat in the hangar a long time without moving. They do work.


I didn't think it was legal to export a 'California Duster'.
Illegal aliens.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Why wash your car when most of the riders smell bad


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> I would not end a ride prior to a pax fully exiting my vehicle safely. Once you end the ride, Uber/Lyft liability ends. I have done nearly 6,000 rides and never had a pax cancel during a ride.


That's not true, just look it up.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Look it up where? Have you found a legal precedent? Once you end the ride, that passenger is no longer legally a "rider" on the U/L platform. If they are still in your car, they are a passenger subject to your personal or commercial insurance coverage. If something bad happens during that time, the U/L lawyers will argue vehemently that their liability ended when the ride ended.


Harry the ride-share guy debunked that years ago... Drivers would end trips early when we went the wrong way, and wanted to know if we were insured still, and we are...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Clorox wipes don’t actually contain bleach.. and they are awesome. 

Save the Uber and Lyft phone numbers in your phone under “Uber Switchboard” and “Lyft Switchboard” so you know who is calling you when your rider calls.

Choose your area. I don’t do downtown at 2am because the worst of the worst stay until last call and I’m done with them vomiting in my car. Some people like that clean up fee though. If that’s you, get a car with a rubber floor is all I can say LOL


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> LOL! Did "Harry the rideshare guy" cite a legal test case?


Can you?


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> I'll take that as a "no"


Likewise.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> Save the Uber and Lyft phone numbers in your phone under "Uber Switchboard" and "Lyft Switchboard" so you know who is calling you when your rider calls.LOL


This used to be the way it was...

A few years ago...

Are you saying...

That the fake numbers...

stay the same now...???

Rakos


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Rakos said:


> This used to be the way it was...
> 
> A few years ago...
> 
> ...


There are multiple numbers but they're still switchboard numbers. If you call the number when you don't have pax you'll get a recorded switchboard response. They just added more numbers, that's all.

My phone can save a bunch of numbers under the same caller


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I would not end a ride prior to a pax fully exiting my vehicle safely. Once you end the ride, Uber/Lyft liability ends. I have done nearly 6,000 rides and never had a pax cancel during a ride.


If there is some kind of accident between the time I end the ride 30 seconds earlier and before they completely exit my car, I assure you no one is going to be able to pinpoint that moment when I canceled the ride 30 seconds prior.

In fact, there will be no reason for them to even try.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> If there is some kind of accident between the time I end the ride 30 seconds earlier and before they completely exit my car, I assure you no one is going to be able to pinpoint that moment when I canceled the ride 30 seconds prior.
> 
> In fact, there will be no reason for them to even try.


Right, and the trip was arranged by Uber en route to the preassigned destination. Now if someone hops in your car, you cancel the trip, or go way off course after you've ended the trip, that's a different story.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> I wouldn't bet my assets on your assurance. I have had the Lyft app mark a pax as picked up by detecting the slightest movement of my car. If there is a lawsuit and U/L have money on the line, they will pull all available data and throw you under the bus in a heartbeat. Hypothetical situation: you end the ride early and slow down to drop off a pax, when suddenly your car is struck from behind. Passenger is injured and sues U/L. Their lawyers will ask why the ride was not still active while pax was in the car and claim no legal liability. If you think their lawyers will "let it slide" you are more trusting of these sleazy corporations than I am.
> 
> You are the one taking a risk, therefore the burden of proof is yours.


No, the burden of proof is always on the accuser smart guy.

Seeing you have no proof of what you're saying, I'll go with the Ride-share guy, that had access to Uber HQ.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Their lawyers will ask why the ride was not still active while pax was in the car .


No they won't.

If accident happenes at 10:27pm, you think anyone is going to question that app says it ended at 10:26?

Everyone is going to say, when asked, that accident happened around 10:30.

Also, you think a court is not going to make uber/lyft and insurance company be accountable for an accident that happened on an official ride because a stupid driver ended it a few minutes prior?
Pax loses his rights and expectation to be covered because of a stupid driver?
Doesn't work that way.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> You are failing at resting to present an intelligent argument. This would be civil litigation, not criminal. U/L insurance would not pay because their GPS records and pax deposition indicate the ride had ended. You would have to sue them. The burden of proof would be on you to prove that you were on an active ride when the accident happened.


Your argument is intangible. Uber arranged the trip and the destination with an estimated arrival time, the trip ends and the passenger dropped their phone, or entered a wrong address, or the drivers gps malfunctioned, and after ending said trip with Ubers passenger still in tow, an accident occurs.... There's no way a court of law goes after the driver and not Uber, or the person that caused the accident in the first place. Just use common sense, it's free.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Um.... you just called yourself a stupid driver.


I did.
And I would do it over and over if they try to deny me and my pax coverage for my "stupid action"
Because it's still an official Uber ride even if the "stupid driver" ended ride early because he didn't know what he was doing.
(Which would be my argument)

But again, I don't think it would ever get to that point.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Coverage ends the second the ride is ended. However if something happens in that next 20 seconds, there is no way to prove that you ended the ride with them in the car. Easy enough to be covered.

Unless.... you have a dash cam, and use it to prove your innocence, and it clearly shows you ending the ride early.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> However if something happens in that next 20 seconds, there is no way to prove that you ended the ride with them in the car.


Exactly what I've been saying. 
And even if there was a way to pinpoint it to the second, why would they?

All parties involved will state it was an Uber ride. 
That won't even come into question.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I spent > 30 years in Risk Management and Insurance.
Very little of insurance matters are Black and White when big dollars and lawyers are involved.
It took over 10 years to settle the property damage claim in the World Trade Center incident and that policy language was pretty clear.

Most times the Injured Pax's Lawyer will use the "California Shot Gun" approach to litigation.
They will name Uber, You, the Car Manufacturer, Your Dog, etc. in any law suit.
I could read the contract, but regardless of what it says, some lawyer will argue it says something else. 
"Joint & Severable" liability also comes into play where the party with the deep pockets (Uber/James River/Your Co) usually ends up footing the bill regardless of actual % of fault.

Uber is likely to pay damages in the recent case of the guy getting dropped on the side of the road IMHO.
What's going to be very interesting about that case is that the driver's actions were a deliberate act and not an accident per se.
For example: Your Homeowners Insurance won't pay damages if you punch your neighbors lights out and injure him.
A punch is not accidental - it is deliberate.
In this case the injury/death was "consequential" to the actual Uber ride or so it will be argued by the Pax's lawyer.
Should be interesting.

https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I completely agree with post above that nothing is black and white and lawyers will fight things even of not in the contract.

But the way this is spelled out below just makes sense. "When rider is in your car"
Doesn't say when ride is on.

On trip

*While a rider is in your car *
When a rider is in your car, you have the same coverage as you do on your way to pick them up, plus the rider in your car is covered. You are covered by our insurance policy for three things: 1) your liability to a third party, 2) any injuries due to an uninsured or underinsured motorist, and 3) collision and comprehensive coverage if you already have such coverage on your personal insurance.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I completely agree with post above that nothing is black and white and lawyers will fight things even of not in the contract.
> 
> But the way this is spelled out below just makes sense. "When rider is in your car"
> Doesn't say when ride is on.
> ...


Agreed.
The trip's not over until they exit, are clear of the vehicle and are safely on the curb IMHO.

Let's say you or your Pax smashes their thumb closing your door or trunk. 
This is an Auto Claim, not a Health Insurance Claim and is paid under PIP/No-Fault on commercial/personal auto policies all the time.
When you "End" the trip has little relevance here - again IMHO.
Just to be sure I only end the trip when they are safely out of my vehicle and clear of traffic on the curb just to be safe.

I could further argue and cite case law where "loading and unloading" extends BEYOND the vehicle and even BEYOND the curb in some cases.
I won't bore the forum further with insurance case law.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> I could further argue and cite case law where "loading and unloading" extends BEYOND the vehicle and even BEYOND the curb in some cases.
> I won't bore the forum further with insurance case law.


Please!

I'm begging you!!

Stop!!!

You've made your point!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

But.... 
Ok
Shutting up now!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> The key words you are overlooking are "ON TRIP"
> 
> If you end the trip, you are no longer "on trip" and the rider in your car is legally no longer a rider.


So i control their rights and coverage with ubet/lyft?

Don't they have to be a rider from start to finish of the ride they agreed to, regardless of what driver does?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> That would be an issue for a judge or jury to decide. Not a risk I am willing to take. You are free to take that risk and deal with any potential consequences.


Yes. A Trial with pax suing uber or lyft, not me. 
Uber or insurance isn't going to get away with not covering a rider because of the actions of an untrained stupid driver.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I could post some supporting policy language that I found in an old Uber Policy, but... 
I promised Cableguynoe I would stop boring y'all

Interesting how a Trip Waybill shows only the following:
(a) "*Covered Trip Start Time*" and 
(b) the Final Destination.
It does not show a "_*covered trip end time"*_
I believe this makes this issue quite clear legally speaking.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> There's training???


What is this "training" you speak of?

I got no training.

Heck, I didn't even have to interview for this "job".


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> I could post some supporting policy language that I found in an old Uber Policy, but...
> I promised Cableguynoe I would stop boring y'all
> 
> Interesting how a Trip Waybill shows only the following:
> ...


Sorry Cableguynoe... PickEmUp made me do it!

Read the last line of this policy endorsement.

You've been presented with the following:
(a) Uber Web Site Language
(b) Uber Way-Bill Data Sheet Insurance Info and
(c) and finally the policy language below.

ALL THREE seem to support the theory the Ride ends when the Pax is safely at his/her destination.
Seems pretty clear what Uber/James River's intent is here to me?
IMHO anyway.









Note: This is the extent of coverage I see in the policy with no mention of app start/end times.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

PickEmUp said:


> Define "destination." Seems the destination is where the trip is ended by the driver. Don't try to wiggle out of this because we have all dropped pax at a different location than shown in the app.


I can't ever recall dropping a PAX somewhere other than at or near the destination shown in the app?
Even if I did, the policy above states "Transporting that PAX to _their destination_"

Pax contracts with UBER via App to go from A to B.
Uber uses independent contractor (us) to fulfill this contractual obligation to get Pax from A to B.
If Pax chooses to change the destination orally or via the App to C, it is still_ their destination_.
I always ask Pax to update destination to "C" via the App.
I seriously doubt not doing so would nullify any applicable insurance coverage?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Sorry Cableguynoe... PickEmUp made me do it!
> .


Since you seem to be smarter than the rest of us look, I'll allow you to proceed.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Since you seem to be smarter than the rest of us look, I'll allow you to proceed.


Thanks, but not smarter... 
We all have different strengths and weaknesses.
My background was in Insurance & Contractual Risk Management/Transfer.
This whole thread is starting to become like a _*bad acid flashback*_ or something for me?
I retired from that $#!+ for a reason!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Definitive Answer Found - Case Closed!
Refer to YOUR State Contract which should be very similar.
PDF for NJ/PA Attached.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

beautiful! Well done sir. 

Definitely saving that. This comes up in many threads. Not just about ending ride early, but pax canceling mid trip. 

I’ve always gone with what sounded like common sense to me which is we’re still covered. 
That does end the debate.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

FYI for anyone still interested, *LYFT*'s coverage is *FAR LESS GENEROUS* and in fact does end when the ride ends in the App.
Yet another reason *NOT* to drive for *LYFT IMHO!*

*Coverage when ride accepted through ride ends*
*Our primary liability insurance is designed to act as the primary coverage from the time you accept a ride request until the time the ride has ended in the app*. The policy has a $1,000,000 per accident limit. Note: If you already carry commercial insurance (or personal coverage providing specific coverage for ridesharing), Lyft's policy will continue to be excess to your insurance coverage.

Further details on LYFT's coverage is found here*:

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/sections/115003496527-Insurance

AND.... this Chart is *Deceptive* - It contradicts what is clearly stated above?

#LyftSux


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Coverage ends the second the ride is ended. However if something happens in that next 20 seconds, there is no way to prove that you ended the ride with them in the car. Easy enough to be covered.
> 
> Unless.... you have a dash cam, and use it to prove your innocence, and it clearly shows you ending the ride early.


According to Uber, coverage ends when the pax leaves the vehicle.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Nicce


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Can you please take the insurance argument to another thread and let us get back to the original topic?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Driving uber means you never have to wash the car.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

And THEN...

IN Florida we just got notice...

James River is off the policy in Fl...

It is now Progressive...

Wonder what that is going to do...

To the drivers that already have...

the same Progressive auto insurance...

It should be interesting...8>)

Rakos


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lyft pax can cancel ride at any time and you get zero money.
> In fact, on their screen during the ride there's a big fat cancel button. Almost like Lyft likes giving them that temptation.
> 
> I've been burned a couple of times by stupid girls that cancel on their way out of my car.
> ...


Are you kidding me? I can take a Lyft ride, go thirty miles, cancel right near the end and pay NOTHING? That's criminal negligence on the part of Lyft. I might cancel my application.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Robert Spendlove said:


> Are you kidding me? I can take a Lyft ride, go thirty miles, cancel right near the end and pay NOTHING? That's criminal negligence on the part of Lyft. I might cancel my application.


Yep. The worst part is on Lyft it just dissapears, like no ride was ever given.

They really need to make some upgrades on that app of theirs.


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

Like having a passenger in the Back seat holding a gun to your heard.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

unPat said:


> Open you passenger app and request 15 long trips and 5 short trips. Depending on new drivers 15 of those long trips will go to the new drivers .


Yep! You got that right. Nothing to do with "closest" car. It's Just how to get drivers interested, lay the bait, hook 'em and play them for as long as UBER can string them along.

They use a lot of physcology that's been studied and perfected by Casinos, trying to milk Gamblers outta every cent.

I didn't know (until I spoke with a Casino operator) that the adrenaline "rush" that a Gambler experiences from a near win, is a greater motivator to continue gambling than the rush they get from an actual win.

We all sort of agree we are gambling our time, health and our car's good health chasing UBER work. All that UBER needs to do is manipulate the "winnings" and spread work in the best way to keep adicted gamblers coming back for more


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Robert Spendlove said:


> Like having a passenger in the Back seat holding a gun to your heard.


This reads like a Sartre novel.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Rakos said:


> And THEN...
> 
> IN Florida we just got notice...
> 
> ...


Here in Wisconsin they switched to Allstate. That is my insurance carrier now.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> 1. During the commute hours requests :30 after the hour or later have a very high chance of being short rides. The person is usually timing things so they get to work with about 5 minutes to spare. So if you must take a break this is usually the time to do it. Conversely trip requests before :20 after the hour often are fairly long runs during the commute hours. This is because the person is usually expecting the trip itself to take at least 20-30 minutes, thus they ping then as opposed to later.
> 
> 2. When driving while online but without a request consider staying in the middle lane so that it is easier to swing in any direction suddenly should you get a ping and need to make a quick turn.
> 
> ...


1a. when someone asks "has it been busy" you reply "NO" even if you've been swamped - reason: possible tip
2a. when someone asks "can you stop at McDonalds (or where ever) on the way you reply "SURE, but I do that for cash tips only" 
3a. when someone asks "how long have you been driving today" you reply "about 10 hours, I am short on cash this week" Reason: possible tip

If you haven't noticed, everything, ever conversation, every little breath in my car will lead them to tipping me somehow -


----------



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

When driving Lyft always start your arrival a little before you get to the destination. This helps with wait time issues as well as starts the clock in a cancellation scenario. 

Using the GPS I anticipate the pickup spot and employ this. It gets more people in the car and on the way and allows you to make more money. Your not getting paid to wait no matter what they say.


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

With Direction Filter set, go offline if you dont accept or cancel 2 trips.

This avoids being dumped with the stay online or go offline query when you hit 3+ declines.


Do not auto-accept new trips whilst on trip. You lose visibility of surges. The exceptions are:

Nearing the end of a known peak and you are sure you are in the heat. Decline any that are less than your desired surge amount eg 1.5x

Or when you have taken a long trip to a slim pickns destination. Leave on in the hope you pick up a return...cancel if thats heading further into no mans land.


(ideally you would want 1.5x minimum for lomg trip into Nowheresville)


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

I'll Tip You On the App (thats a not so well known tip) 
But seriously:
Insurance: Got it? Good. Not following the GPS - no freeking big deal, you are still covered if app is running (ez peezy lemon squeezey)
Tips to get tips: don't be an asshole, make jokes like "I am working tonight so I can get dog food for my sick lab" "Only 300 dollars to go so I can get my wife her prescription" "Sucks, I wanted to take the night off but we are out of Similac and my wife can't breastfeed , she has no nipples"


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> I'll Tip You On the App (thats a not so well known tip)
> But seriously:
> Insurance: Got it? Good. Not following the GPS - no freeking big deal, you are still covered if app is running (ez peezy lemon squeezey)
> Tips to get tips: don't be an asshole, make jokes like "I am working tonight so I can get dog food for my sick lab" "Only 300 dollars to go so I can get my wife her prescription" "Sucks, I wanted to take the night off but we are out of Similac and my wife can't breastfeed , she has no nipples"


Nice try, but honesty is still the best policy, even though you may never drive the same pax ever again. I find that stimulating conversations about a wide range of topics (excluding religion and politics) makes for a great ride and time together possibly resulting in a voluntary tip either in cash or through the app. You need to remember that there is a host of documentation which tells pax's that it us not necessary to tip Siberia drivers. You really have to work at telling a lie and sometimes it doesn't come out right, but a good conversation and natural honesty is free flowing, and, in most cases (in my experience) the pax will come through. Receiving a single dollar to $10 or even $20 or more, must be earned by deed.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Nice try, but honesty is still the best policy, even though you may never drive the same pax ever again. I find that stimulating conversations about a wide range of topics (excluding religion and politics) makes for a great ride and time together possibly resulting in a voluntary tip either in cash or through the app. You need to remember that there is a host of documentation which tells pax's that it us not necessary to tip Siberia drivers. You really have to work at telling a lie and sometimes it doesn't come out right, but a good conversation and natural honesty is free flowing, and, in most cases (in my experience) the pax will come through. Receiving a single dollar to $10 or even $20 or more, must be earned by deed.


So a driver who does not speak english but transports a pax safely without issue, is not deserving of a tip? Rideshare snowflake BS culture makes me so sick! So sorry if I did'nt comfort you and hold your hand during the ride. Get in, shut up, relax and let the driver do their job - DRIVE - and not be a de facto therapist!


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> Nice try, but honesty is still the best policy, even though you may never drive the same pax ever again. I find that stimulating conversations about a wide range of topics (excluding religion and politics) makes for a great ride and time together possibly resulting in a voluntary tip either in cash or through the app. You need to remember that there is a host of documentation which tells pax's that it us not necessary to tip Siberia drivers. You really have to work at telling a lie and sometimes it doesn't come out right, but a good conversation and natural honesty is free flowing, and, in most cases (in my experience) the pax will come through. Receiving a single dollar to $10 or even $20 or more, must be earned by deed.


What planet are you on?



upyouruber said:


> So a driver who does not speak english but transports a pax safely without issue, is not deserving of a tip? Rideshare snowflake BS culture makes me so sick! So sorry if I did'nt comfort you and hold your hand during the ride. Get in, shut up, relax and let the driver do their job - DRIVE - and not be a de facto therapist!


exactly - I have a 4.9 rating and tips are few


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I am a pretty friendly guy, easy to talk to, and I usually try to engage with pax when they get in. If they are not very responsive, I respect that, but as a former news reporter I am naturally inquisitive and many people like to talk about themselves. I am certain that I get more tips when I encourage them to talk about themselves.

I also have the advantage of having lived in ten different states, so I often know a bit about the area out-of-town visitors are from, and that is a good topic of conversation.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> What planet are you on?
> 
> exactly - I have a 4.9 rating and tips are few


EVERY driver is deserving of a tip, just by virtue of their providing Rideshare Services in their own vehicle, using their own gas and insurance. It's not about race, culture or language. It's about people dealing with people. It's about giving respect and receiving reciprocal respect. Tips are optional and voluntary and acceptable whenever received.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> EVERY driver is deserving of a tip, just by virtue of their providing Rideshare Services in their own vehicle, using their own gas and insurance. It's not about race, culture or language. It's about people dealing with people. It's about giving respect and receiving reciprocal respect. Tips are optional and voluntary and acceptable whenever received.


Its all about rapport.


----------



## Kristiluvroll (Jan 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lyft pax can cancel ride at any time and you get zero money.
> In fact, on their screen during the ride there's a big fat cancel button. Almost like Lyft likes giving them that temptation.
> 
> I've been burned a couple of times by stupid girls that cancel on their way out of my car.
> ...


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lyft pax can cancel ride at any time and you get zero money.
> In fact, on their screen during the ride there's a big fat cancel button. Almost like Lyft likes giving them that temptation.
> 
> I've been burned a couple of times by stupid girls that cancel on their way out of my car.
> ...


Weird lyft gets burned to is what i yell to my basement.

The wish for death but i only burn em more


----------



## Kristiluvroll (Jan 29, 2018)

_What kind of horrible can u be to say something like that? I know it is free speach and all but who would want to ride with a guy that says he wished he could go punch a girl in the throat if u cld get away with it. Thats just wrong on so many levels. N the 18 people that actually 'liked' it r just as bad!!_


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Kristiluvroll said:


> _What kind of horrible can u be to say something like that? I know it is free speach and all but who would want to ride with a guy that says he wished he could go punch a girl in the throat if u cld get away with it. Thats just wrong on so many levels. N the 18 people that actually 'liked' it r just as bad!!_


Triggered much??

1. Free speech does not exist in this forum. Free 'speach' doesn't exist at all. 
2. Fantasising about doing something and actually doing it are vastly different things
3. Most people on the planet are generally pleasant unless treated otherwise (give/get)

Who are you to judge anyone for their thoughts?


----------



## yuchangyu111 (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm only 2 months in with about 500 rides but just a few observations and changes I've made. Feel free to leave advice/tips, I always want to improve my hourly.

1. Acceptance rate should be around 30%. Mine has gone down every month. Being selective is optimal.

2. Only work optimal times if possible and in the best areas. 

3. Be selective about rides 45 min +. I have learned to drive near them, hit start to see the destination and just cancel if its not optimal. It adds to ur cancellation rate but as long as this stays below 25% ur fine.

4. Don't take pax below 4.7. There is a reason ppl rate then lower.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Tips from pax can be very random. But I have noticed I receive them more often when the pax and I are just talking/hanging like we are old friends. I have less than 200 rides both platforms so my sample size is small, but I've received tips on about 23% of Uber rides and 30% of Lyft rides.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dogmeat said:


> Tips from pax can be very random. But I have noticed I receive them more often when the pax and I are just talking/hanging like we are old friends. I have less than 200 rides both platforms so my sample size is small, but I've received tips on about 23% of Uber rides and 30% of Lyft rides.


Someone posted it here but I'll restate it because it's important: yes it's cool when you get in the groove etc. but always rememeber the pax are NOT your friends. You may have to make a business decision like kicking someone out or charging them a cleaning fee (despite and otherwise good ride).

But in a huge % of cases, once they get into the car and you've decided to start the trip, things go fine.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Wrb06wrx said:


> You guys with the duster they dont sell monthly passes at your local car wash?
> I pay 18.40 a month and can go as many times as i want
> 
> ok i gotta vacuum the car but theyre free with monthly plan ive even gone back through after i came out because the rims still had brake dust on them i usually go at least twice a weekend and once or twice during the week


Car wash fees, I pay @23.99 which equals 2 car washes and I can go all I want in a month. One of the best buys ever whether I am driving or not.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

yuchangyu111 said:


> I'm only 2 months in with about 500 rides but just a few observations and changes I've made. Feel free to leave advice/tips, I always want to improve my hourly.
> 
> 4. Don't take pax below 4.7. There is a reason ppl rate then lower.


You are a fast learner and your points are spot on accurate. I disagree with #4 though. I will pick up a low rated pax out of morbid curiousity and have never regretted doing it. By engaging them about their uberlyft habits and asking if they've ever had any negative experiences with drivers to try and find out how their rating got so low, ive met and chatted with 4.3's that turned out to be the coolest of PAX... and gotten tips in the process.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> You are a fast learner and your points are spot on accurate. I disagree with #4 though. I will pick up a low rated pax out of morbid curiousity and have never regretted doing it. By engaging them about their uberlyft habits and asking if they've ever had any negative experiences with drivers to try and find out how their rating got so low, ive met and chatted with 4.3's that turned out to be the coolest of PAX... and gotten tips in the process.


Your car, your rules. I prefer to play the odds instead of hoping for exceptions. I've accepted a few low rated pax by mistake and decided to do the ride instead of cancelling. Even if they behaved ok on that particular ride, by the end of the trip I always understood why they had such a low rating.



Kristiluvroll said:


> _What kind of horrible can u be to say something like that? I know it is free speach and all but who would want to ride with a guy that says he wished he could go punch a girl in the throat if u cld get away with it. Thats just wrong on so many levels. N the 18 people that actually 'liked' it r just as bad!!_


I don't define throat punching a thief as morally objectionable behavior. That's exactly what these "girls" are (they're actually adult women, since girls can't ride without an adult guardian).


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

driverx.nj said:


> Car wash fees, I pay @23.99 which equals 2 car washes and I can go all I want in a month. One of the best buys ever whether I am driving or not.


The number of car washes offering affordable monthly plans based on the size of the vehicle or services requested is a growing trend. I'm sure that any driver will be able to find car washes offering these plans. You just never know when you may need to find a car wash right away. I go as often as needed because of rain, construction dust, bird droppings, etc, sometimes 10 times a month, because with the plan, I can, and it's nice to drive a clean vehicle at all times. My car wash gives free air fresheners in a variety of fragrances with every wash with the monthly plan. If makes for a good first business and professional impression. Plus, it's deductible!


----------

